# AMT Nova



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

just did it box stock but this is the first time I used automotive paint on one, thats kind of funny since I own a bodyshop. the color is 2010 Camaro red jewel tintcoat.


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

in the sun


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Great build and awesome paint. Did you paint the body emblems or decal or what? Looks amazing either way.


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

one of my favorite kits ,great build ,awesome paint ,nice work 

jim


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

painted over bare metal foil then sanded down to the foil. first time for that too, it looks good up close but I think I went to far on one. good thing its moulded in white cause any other color & Id be respraying it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice job Ohlly,....SWEET PAINT JOB<..no lie....Very nice Indeed...



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just did one of these as a Pro Mod, not done yet but will be soon. I always wondered why they never gave even a simple roll bar in this kit.


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks guys, this is the first one that I put color on in a long time, the last few have been flat black.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

great build very nice paint esp the in the sun body pic


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great paint love the color. its no doubt a great kit too!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Outstanding paint!

The whole car looks great!

Marty


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She's pretty!

You did a great job. What kind of primer did you use?

Steve


----------



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

U-POL spray can, I get it at the bodyshop supply store I go to.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I forget the jobbers are a great place for paints.
Thanks, and again, a great job!

Steve


----------

